# Rear view mirror



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

I doubt if i am the only one with this problem but when my w7 starts pumpin, my rear view mirror not only shakes but it shifts around so that when the bass is off i need to adjust it. are there any aftermarket rear view mirrors designed to with stand the bass. it is for a 2002 qx4


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

That happens if my friends 240SX.. we havent figured out how to stop it tho.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yup,same problem too with mine.

by the way, this has been discussed before..use the search, i think they found a solution for it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

My 240sx has the same problem. Unforunately though I have not found a way to fix it. I tried tightening up the ish but then I got harder hitting subs then it went back to the way it was. So no solution yet.


----------

